# اجمل قصائد وترانيم قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث



## gofy (21 نوفمبر 2009)

*
اجمل قصائد وترانيم قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث  بمناسبة عيد جلوسه على الكرسى البابوى ال38 ويارب يديم ايامه سنين عديدة وازمنة مديدة 


+  ترنيمة أنا فى البيداء وحدى  +
http://coptictubee.blogspot.com/2009/09/blog-post_9708.html

+  قصيدة للبابا شنودة - غريبا عشت فى الدنيا  +  
http://coptictubee.blogspot.com/2009/09/blog-post_7531.html

+  قصيدة يا الهى لى اشتهاء ان اراك   +  
http://coptictubee.blogspot.com/2009/09/blog-post_2462.html

+  ترنيمة أحبك يارب فى خلوتى   + 
http://coptictubee.blogspot.com/2009/09/blog-post_1729.html

+  ترنيمة سنين فاتت   +    
http://coptictubee.blogspot.com/2009/09/blog-post_5898.html




من قسم    ناملات ومحاضرات وترانيم البابا شنودة الثالث
http://coptictubee.blogspot.com/2009/01/blog-post_4067.html



من موقع   Coptic Tube 

http://coptictubee.blogspot.com



​


*


----------



## kalimooo (23 نوفمبر 2009)

شكراااااااا جزيلا

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## KOKOMAN (23 نوفمبر 2009)

مجموعه رااااااااائعه 
شكرا ليك
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## gofy (26 نوفمبر 2009)

kokoman قال:


> مجموعه رااااااااائعه
> شكرا ليك
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​







أشكرك جداً على مرورك ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## gofy (5 ديسمبر 2009)

+  ترنيمة الي منتهي الاعوام   +  
http://coptictubee.blogspot.com/2009/09/blog-post_9059.html

+  ترنيمة انت لم تنصت .. من الحان باراباس    +  
http://coptictubee.blogspot.com/2009/09/blog-post_403.html

+  قصيدة قلبي الخفاق  +  
http://coptictubee.blogspot.com/2009/09/blog-post_7222.html

+  Aghapy Tv  قصيدة يا الهى  +  
http://coptictubee.blogspot.com/2009/09/aghapy-tv.html

+  قصيدة أغلق الباب وحاجج   +  
http://coptictubee.blogspot.com/2009/09/blog-post_6604.html

+  شمعة القرن العشرين للشماس ضياء صبرى  +  
http://coptictube.blogspot.com/2009/09/blog-post_6912.html



​


----------



## gofy (29 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا لتشجيعكم الجميل ....  ربنا يبارك حياتكم​


----------

